# Need advice for catching pond wipers this time of year



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

So I hear of a pond loaded with wipers (they're either biting or they're not, when they are its nonstop 12-18" wipers and when they're not forget it). I check the place out today, its perhaps 10? acres or so. Appears to be an old quarry? Water level is down about 8-10 feet and on one area there is a bunch of that small (like 3 millimeter diamater)bright green plants that just grows on the surface in those small circular thingies. Other that that not much appaerent structure(not that thats structure but that was about the only noticably thing other than a few pallets in the water that someone had attempted to make structure with but the water was low so they were right on shore. Banks drop steeply. Appears deep, maybe 40+ feet? ALso it appears to be able to put in canoe. My friend has mostly fished it in the summers I think and was mostly using floating rapalas (like size 9). Crank it quick, let rise, repeat, etc with some steady reeling thrown in for good measure. I'm thinking now the fish are deep? Anyways I've never caught a wiper and have no idea what lures, depths, etc. I can probably get a canoe in there too if this will help the cause (which it will I'm sure). Ideas? ALso will wipers bite readily throughout the winter months? But yeah he said you either catch em (and a lot of them) or you catch nothing and nothing in bw. thanks I fished it today with twister tails and shad rap 7's. The shad raps were picking up dieing vegetation and the twisters seems the better choice. I may have had one bite but I'm not sure. I also used a salmo floating minnow (like a rapala 11) with no luck.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

sounds like a decent spot. where is this? lol, not like your going to give a possible honeyhole up. cant help ya never got a wiper, but good luck. cant be much different than LM fishing just buff your gear up.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

well first I must confirm they're in their (I don't doubt they are). I have no problem showing people places I like to fish...once I get to know them. I heard of this from a buddy I used to fish with almost everyday after school (olentangy or antrim). Then we lost touch for 5-6 years or something and I called him up out of the blue a week or so ago.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe i know that pond. There is a big metal building beside it. Inside the building is a small wastewater plant that dumps into the pond. I know the guy who runs the plant, actually i went out and checked it out for him the other day, he was on vacation. This past spring there was a huge die off of 3 to 8lb stripers or whatever they were. We walked around the pond and saw about 30 of them. They use that water to water a golf course, im not sure its a public lake but i don't know never fished there. The guy who runs the plant says he sees only a few people fish it.
Might not wanna eat anything from there!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for the update, hopefully some survived......the great thing about most fish is they are resilient....


----------

